# '96 altima questions



## motorgirl (Oct 20, 2004)

ok, my boyfriend bought this '96 altima (5spd manual) and he's had it for almost a month and i don't think we've stopped working on it since he brought it home, not that i'm complaining. anyway, he put dropzone springs in it and they're not bad, they ride a little hard but he doesn't seem to mind. however, they didn't drop the car as far as he wanted. he had wanted to get an adjustable suspension kit for it and could not find one anywhere. I was wondering if one exists for the 93-97 altimas, does anybody know? also, he wants to drop an SR20DET into his car and i was wondering if anyone that's done it can give me an estimate on how much it'll cost him and how extensive the work for the sr20 motor mounts will be.

oh yeah - if i sound like a complete idiot please let me know, lol, i'm new the tuner world, i come from a muscle car family so if i'm making a complete idiot of myself please let me know 

thanks


----------



## RayN (Oct 24, 2004)

there is a couple brands out there that have the coil overs. a couple being Ground Control and Ksport. There is a D2 replica comming out that is a lil cheaper than the Ksports. And you r better off building the KA that is already in it. Reason being is that thier is a iron block in the KA and it will handle the boost alot better.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

RayN said:


> there is a couple brands out there that have the coil overs. a couple being Ground Control and Ksport. There is a D2 replica comming out that is a lil cheaper than the Ksports. And you r better off building the KA that is already in it. Reason being is that thier is a iron block in the KA and it will handle the boost alot better.


as far as handling the boost better, thats a debate all in itself. the ka motor will kill the stock pistons over 10lbs of boost and only get you about 240 or so hp. the sr will handle much more on a stock bottom end but now youre talking about lots of fabrication to get it into the altima. this particular part of your question motorgirl has been talked about many times. as far as coil-overs go, they are adjustable and they are out there but imo, i dont like the ride they provide, i dont particularly care for them. ive had my sprints for almost 3 years and while they ride in a straight line very nicely, they are soggy in turns - BUT - they do make the car sit very low. im pretty much tucking my 17's.


----------



## RayN (Oct 24, 2004)

True the stock pistons are not that good but just the block in its self is better.


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

An Sr20 like Jason said will take a lot of work, plus finding an engine in good shape will be rather expensive, turboing the stock KA24 and upgrading the internals might be a little more costly parts wise but the overal cost of a Sr20DET plus the fab costs would cost more I think. And for ajustable coilover Ground Control makes some. Also try upgrading your struts so you don't blow your stock ones and have to replace them anyway. Tokico makes some for the alty.


----------

